# Bypass AF sensor on ca18det



## harley26 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have just fitted my ca18det with an rb20 turbo and when revving high it starts coughing and dying off like it is starving. I have been told that the computer is playing up due to the Air Flow sensor having so much air being sucked through it. can i bypass the air flow sensor or is there another fix that i can do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

have you done any tuning or fuel modifications first? Or did you just slap the turbo kit on there?


----------



## harley26 (Jul 9, 2010)

A friend who used to have a performance shop put new injectors in which i believe are larger ones. he is away at the moment so car hasnt been tuned as yet. when the rb20 turbo was installed a pod air filter and new piping was added as well as a blow off valve. I don't know what other tuning it needs to have done. the diagnostics are showing all good.
What would you suggest as you probably know the full procedure. Cheers


----------



## harley26 (Jul 9, 2010)

PROBLEM SORTED!!!!
All it ended up being was the pipe between the turbo housing up to wastegate diaghram had slipped off. reconnected it and she revs right up and hauls ass. Thanks chimmike for your reply, it prompted me to have a more thorough check of things, as it is a high mount it is pretty well jammed with pipes and stuff and this was one i missed.


----------

